# Cf gene affects



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hi Peter

I was just wondering if there has been any research about the succes rates of ICSI with different genetic disorders. My DH has one known CF gene, do embryos fertilised with sperm from men with the CF gene hold less chance of a succesful pregnancy, or has no research of this type been done?.

Thankyou Peter in advance

Vick.
xxxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

QueenVic said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I was just wondering if there has been any research about the succes rates of ICSI with different genetic disorders. My DH has one known CF gene, do embryos fertilised with sperm from men with the CF gene hold less chance of a succesful pregnancy, or has no research of this type been done?.
> 
> ...


The risk here is that the chance of your baby suffering from CF is much higher. You need to get very specific advice from your clinic and probably see a genetic counsellor before going ahead with any treatments.

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hi Peter.

Thanks for your advice, but Ive already done my treatment  I have two Embryo's on board with me  But they did test me if I was a carrier too and I was'nt, so does that make things better? The clinic says the chances are 1% of our child having CF gene (I think, cant realy remember)

But I just would like to know if this Gene effect a sucsessful pregnancey 

Thanks Peter.

Vick
xxxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

QueenVic said:


> Hi Peter.
> 
> Thanks for your advice, but Ive already done my treatment  I have two Embryo's on board with me  But they did test me if I was a carrier too and I was'nt, so does that make things better?
> 
> ...


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Thanks Peter  much appreciated.

Vick
xxxx


----------

